# Top 8 Dog Safety Apps for Smart Pet Parents



## Petguide.com

​


> Mobile phones are for much more than making calls. Keep an eye on your pet's health with our top eight picks for dog safety apps.
> 
> This modern day and age, new technological advances are being made each and every day. It is now possible to pack the processing power of a desktop computer into a small, handheld device about the size of a deck of playing cards. Every year, thousands of new apps are developed to make our lives easier. What many people don't realize is that there are plenty of apps for your pets as well!
> 
> Here are our top eight picks for dog safety apps:
> 
> *Pet First Aid:*The American Red Cross has created an app that serves as a first-aid reference guide in mobile form. It is one of the most comprehensive emergency care apps on the market right now so it is definitely something you should consider downloading, especially if your pet is accident-prone.
> 
> *Whistle GPS Pet Tracker*: As a pet owner, it is your job to keep track of your pet but accidents can happen. If your pet runs off or you somehow get separated, the Whistle GPS pet tracker app may help you find him. You must use this app with a GPS device that hooks onto your dog's collar and, as an added bonus, it doubles as a fitness tracker.
> 
> *Cam2Pet:* Do you know what your dog gets up to when you are not home? The Cam2Pet app allows you to monitor your pet by video to make sure that he isn't getting into trouble when left home alone.
> 
> *Animal Poison Control Center App*: Similar to the first-aid app offered by the American Red Cross, the American Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals (ASPCA) has released a Poison Control Center app which serves as a reference tool, helping you to identify potentially poisonous plants and other harmful substances. It will also tell you what to do if your dog eats something dangerous.
> 
> *FitBark*: Similar to a FitBit for dogs, the FitBark is a fitness tracker that monitors both your dog's daily activity as well as his sleep patterns. This app comes with a monitor that attaches to your dog's collar and you can sync it with the app to set exercise goals and to compare your dog's activity with similar dogs.
> 
> *ASPCA Mobile App*: You never know when disaster could strike, leaving you to deal with an emergency situation. In the event of a natural disaster, you may be forced to leave your home (or even leave your pet behind). This app tells you what to do in preparation for natural disasters, including evacuation device for you and your pet.
> 
> *Voyce*: This app is almost a combination of the FitBark and the Whistle apps because it is a functional device as well as an app. You hook the device to your dog's collar and it tracks vital information such as heart rate and activity. This is particularly beneficial for dogs with serious medical conditions that need to be monitored.
> 
> *MapMyDogWalk:* This app is fairly simple in concept - it just helps you track your pace and distance when you take your dog for a walk. It may also track your calorie burn. It's similar to fitness apps for humans.
> 
> Designed with the needs of pet parents and their furbabies in mind, you'll always know how your pet is feeling, to track his fitness, and to prepare for an emergency.


Read more about the Top 8 Dog Safety Apps for Smart Pet Parents at PetGuide.com.


----------

